
Study links artificial sweeteners and weight gain - cpncrunch
http://www.ctvnews.ca/health/study-links-artificial-sweeteners-and-weight-gain-1.3506206
======
DrScump
Kinda sloppy reporting. It's a meta-review (looking at past studies, no new
data); only 7 of 37 were controlled trials.

Paper is here:

[http://www.cmaj.ca/content/189/28/E929.full#T3](http://www.cmaj.ca/content/189/28/E929.full#T3)

It looks like a slapdash grep for sweetener names as search terms; it doesn't
distinguish one from another or see _how many_ (or even _which_ ) artificial
sweeteners were studied.

It's also disappointing that they didn't study the effect of AS on the
microbiome, which is where I suspect the real mechanism of action lies.

